# Scarlett Johansson Naked



## soxmuscle (Sep 14, 2011)

FBI In Search Of Hackers Who Leaked Scarlett Johansson Nude Photos | the unzipped fly

No thread about this, so why not.

Image is below if you dont want to read the shit above:


----------



## ExLe (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 14, 2011)

she takes it in the ass for sure


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2011)

I bet Ryan Reynolds hired them...


----------



## rocco0218 (Sep 14, 2011)

Soxmuscle, nice investigative work my friend!!!! reps for you


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2011)

Follow the links for the other pics:

The Avengers Scarlett Johansson Contacts FBI About Leaked Nude Photos


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2011)

nice ass.


----------



## GFR (Sep 15, 2011)

She looks like she needs a hard spanking, or it it just me?


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 15, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> She looks like she needs a hard spanking, or it it just me?



Yes you need the hard spanking


----------



## ExLe (Sep 15, 2011)

total J.I.L.F

Jew I'd Like to Fuck


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyboy (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd eat her ass.


----------



## swollen (Sep 15, 2011)

She has got one fine ass!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice ass and boobs!!!

One question, why is she alone??


....actually second question, when's the damn video coming out????


----------



## toothache (Sep 15, 2011)

Fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't believe she was banging that old ass man


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I can't believe she was banging that old ass man



What old ass man, are there sex photos that I missed or something?


----------



## Chubby (Sep 15, 2011)

Some porn stars have better ass than her's.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Some porn stars have better ass than her's.



Most porn stars have a better ass than hers. But, she isn't a porn star, which makes her a much more valuable commodity.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 15, 2011)

She has grace,class and style not to mention being stunning. Registers extremely high on the jerkability meter for sure. I liked her in "The Island." Super hot.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2011)

I realize this is an invasion of her privacy and someone hacking her phone is a crime, but is this *really* an FBI matter?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2011)

Prince said:


> I realize this is an invasion of her privacy and someone hacking her phone is a crime, but is this *really* an FBI matter?



It is when you are rich and famous I guess.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> It is when you are rich and famous I guess.



I guess, but the laws should be the same for everyone regardless of wealth and fame.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 15, 2011)

Regardless of the legal issue, that is one hot chick.  She looks fucking smoking and her tits have to be amazing when they are hanging free and she is standing up.  All those times I jerked it to her are all immensely better now that I know what she looks like.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> It is when you are rich and famous I guess.


 exactly if you have a high Q factor and are rich and in movies It is the FBI problem if it was u not so much


----------



## lovethislife (Sep 15, 2011)

Prince said:


> I realize this is an invasion of her privacy and someone hacking her phone is a crime, but is this *really* an FBI matter?



I agree plus she was the dumbass that took the pictures 

But kudos for her being a dumbass because that is a nice ass


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd hit it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> What old ass man, are there sex photos that I missed or something?



She was banging Sean Penn for a while.






He's 50 and she's 26! He supposedly dumped her


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 15, 2011)

She's a dirty girl...


----------



## rss500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> She was banging Sean Penn for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Damn, how sad, that guy is such a fag.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> FBI In Search Of Hackers Who Leaked Scarlett Johansson Nude Photos | the unzipped fly
> 
> No thread about this, so why not.
> 
> Image is below if you dont want to read the shit above:


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2011)

damn, she is hot.


----------



## pig (Sep 17, 2011)

Sean Penn? What was she thinking!


----------



## SRMFTW (Sep 18, 2011)

naked chics rule


----------



## Curt James (Sep 18, 2011)

^^^^ Some more than others, but... THIS!


----------



## TonyMack (Sep 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> I realize this is an invasion of her privacy and someone hacking her phone is a crime, but is this *really* an FBI matter?



This should only be an FBI matter if it leads to more photos being posted, otherwise it's just a waste of the money we borrowed from the Chinese to pay their salaries!


----------



## feinburgrl (Sep 18, 2011)

Really the FBI? What a waste of the tax payers money.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 18, 2011)

TonyMack said:


> *This should only be an FBI matter if* it leads to more photos being posted, otherwise (snip)



Wonder what the laws are.

Those cops shows, don't they often state that a crime becomes a federal case if a bad guy crosses a state line?

Guess the Interwebz has its own set of rules, but it's easy to guess that those pics have been distributed around the entire planet by now.


----------

